#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Schlumberger Techlog 2019

## fered

Schlumberger Techlog 2019.1 is now Available for Download
The link is here without M-E-D:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Find me here: tnudefski@gmail.com



Best Wishes to all.See More: Schlumberger Techlog 2019

----------


## zouheir

Thanks bro

----------


## moh.abid77

the link doesn't work for me, somebody help me please!

----------


## dasist

You must clean the link and remove the extra characters from it: like % and others. And remove the first part with redirection. It should look something like this:
"https://drive.google.com/uc?export=download&confirm"
...etc
Finish it yourself?

----------


## vmauricio1

please fix the link

----------


## TAGRART

Please put a working link

----------


## corex

I have Techlog 2019. if someone need, we could friendly exchange. contact me: karencorex@gmail.com

----------


## whery

I have Techlog 2020 and 2019. if someone need, we could friendly exchange. contact me: whery@foxmail.com

----------


## hkerai

Please, i need the link.

----------

